# Insurance for Foals



## Custard Cream (13 May 2016)

So Percy is now nearly 5 weeks old and his 30 day cover on his mums policy came to an end. Currently with NFU for everything (house, business, cars, pets etc etc) so just called up and added him to the overall policy. 

Got the paperwork today and he's costing £650 a year! Just called and told them it was excessive...they are 'seeing what they can do', but I doubt it will be too much. I know insurance is expensive, especially the NFU (but we've always had great service with them and pay the extra for one-to-one service), but I can't help feeling that being £100 cheaper than his mum is taking the pee somewhat. 

Anyone have any experience of good foal insurance policies?


----------



## SusieT (13 May 2016)

I think you'll find most are similar- they are expensive to treat, more so that adults sometimes - could you get a cheapie accidnet only policy?


----------



## popsdosh (13 May 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			So Percy is now nearly 5 weeks old and his 30 day cover on his mums policy came to an end. Currently with NFU for everything (house, business, cars, pets etc etc) so just called up and added him to the overall policy. 

Got the paperwork today and he's costing £650 a year! Just called and told them it was excessive...they are 'seeing what they can do', but I doubt it will be too much. I know insurance is expensive, especially the NFU (but we've always had great service with them and pay the extra for one-to-one service), but I can't help feeling that being £100 cheaper than his mum is taking the pee somewhat. 

Anyone have any experience of good foal insurance policies?
		
Click to expand...

Statistically all youngstock are more prone to injury and accidents than older horses I personally am surprised it is cheaper than his mum in the first place. Did they make it clear his level of cover on his mums policy is hardly worth having . Never insure any here . We are NFU members being a sizeable farm only have one policy now with NFU knocked 8.5K off our premiums going elsewhere .


----------



## Lgd (13 May 2016)

Check the small print. Most won't cover for any vet fees until the foal is at least 90 days old, some policies are 120 days.
Leisure policy and insure for a minimal amount - usually what it cost you to get them on the ground. Take off liability on all of your policies and get it through BHS membership or an affiliated discipline membership. If you can take the sting if something does happen put a higher excess on as that really brings down the policy amount. have always had my lot with KBIS and happy with the service


----------



## Mariposa (13 May 2016)

Mine were insured with Lycetts, who are very reasonable and I know they insure from 48hrs old ( although we didn't insure them a bit later than that). They were very understanding in regards to our filly, who had a wobbly start and needed plasma, we just had a vet's report and they accepted it fine.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (14 May 2016)

Didn't know about Lycetts, Mariposa. Thanks for the heads-up as I'm looking anew at bloodstock insurance for my broodmares and NFU were horrendously expensive. I see they are very adaptable regarding in-foal and independent foal insurance.


----------



## popsdosh (14 May 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			Didn't know about Lycetts, Mariposa. Thanks for the heads-up as I'm looking anew at bloodstock insurance for my broodmares and NFU were horrendously expensive. I see they are very adaptable regarding in-foal and independent foal insurance.
		
Click to expand...

Also try rural insurance they supply most of our insurance needs now for example we have three Navaras on a policy that costs less than one with NFU . They do equine and there underwiter is one of the largest bloodstock underwriters in the world.Heres their website however you have to go through a broker http://www.ruralinsurance.co.uk/


----------



## Rollin (14 May 2016)

My insurance company, suddenly refused t insure for more than the covering fee!!  Which of course is not the cost of putting a foal on the ground.  When we use our own stallions we don't insure until they are a year old.


----------



## popsdosh (14 May 2016)

Rollin said:



			My insurance company, suddenly refused t insure for more than the covering fee!!  Which of course is not the cost of putting a foal on the ground.  When we use our own stallions we don't insure until they are a year old.
		
Click to expand...

That indeed is standard practice across most underwriters!


----------



## Maesfen (14 May 2016)

Depending how dear you want your insurance to be, I have always been with KBIS on their leisure policy.  They have covered foals from 30 days with just a letter from the vet saying it's sound in eyes, wind and limb and from congenital problems; I think for £1000 cover it's about £65 a year for basic death by accident, injury or disease; no vet fees or PL (which I use my BHS Gold for)  For me, that covers the basic stud costs if the worse should happen but I don't add in the cost of keeping the mare as that just bumps up the premium and I'd be keeping her anyway regardless of the foal; why give them more premiums when you don't have to especially if the mare is insured anyway.


----------



## Rollin (14 May 2016)

popsdosh said:



			That indeed is standard practice across most underwriters!
		
Click to expand...

It didn't used to be.  They changed their terms about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Coblover63 (14 May 2016)

Just insured my 9 month old, recently acquired, bundle of fun through Julie Andrews for £323.... but he is just a common cob with a low value (but priceless to me, of course)  Maybe the value of your foal pushed the premiums up?


----------

